# Artist



## Jake (JMJ) (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey everyone. As I continue to work on some stories I was wondering if there was an artist out there interested in putting together an illustrated story with me. Got a ton of ideas and honestly would like one to be more than just words.

Thanks.
Jake (JMJ)


----------



## hhh (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Jake,

Can you tell me whatever happened to your epic story, "The New Hire"?


----------



## uno (Jul 28, 2017)

hhh said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> Can you tell me whatever happened to your epic story, "The New Hire"?



YES. This. I wish I was an artist but I would also like to know if you still have that story since it and the investigation expired on the forum.


----------



## Caleb (May 6, 2018)

Hi Jake, I’m a huge fan of your stories and would love to help you illustrate them (and future ones). I have mostly dealt with morphs - you can see them here or on my deviantart profile ‘pauloraulo’. But I illustrate for a living so would love to collaborate. Send me a private message and we can chat!


----------

